# Juicy Lucy Buffalo Burgers with Q-view



## adiochiro3 (Oct 30, 2010)

So my youngest and I were channel surfing and happened upon America's Test Kitchen late this morning, and they were making Juicy Lucy's.  I was already thinking about making burgers for lunch -- this was just divine inspiration and confirmation! 

Last New Years we bought and slaughtered a grass-fed bison.  I quickly defrosted a chub, and we began constructing our JL's.








Just as they showed on America's Test Kitchen, we pulverized a slice of bread with a splash of milk & seasonings to mix with the buffalo.







Cooked up some onions...







Mixin' it up!!!!







This is the reason I've posted the entry -- smoked pepper jack cheese to wrap inside the JL's!







Wrapping the cheese in the ground bison....







The money shot:







Now before y'all go giving me a hard time for not smoking the JL's, remember I did include my personally smoked pepper jack cheese, and the smoke flavor from that inside the Juicy Lucy was fantastic!  We were way too hungry to wait on smoking these babies.  Note the minor cheese leak -- the only one out of the three, and it came at the end.  These were our first Juicy Lucy's, but dang sure won't be our last!!!  Thanks for looking!

Cheers!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2010)

That's gotta be great, James !

Thanks for the view,

Bear


----------



## bluechip (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh yeah.....that looks excellent.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 30, 2010)

I love a good Juicy Lucy.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 30, 2010)

The Juicy Lucy was on Man V Food today too. There are two restaruants both claiming to have invented it in the same town.

Yours look great - congrats


----------



## meateater (Oct 30, 2010)

When hunger calls......Nice job!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 30, 2010)

aint nothing wrong with that .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> The Juicy Lucy was on Man V Food today too. There are two restaruants both claiming to have invented it in the same town.
> 
> Yours look great - congrats


That's like the two places in Philly who each think they make the best Cheese Steaks (Geno's & Pat's---across the street from each other). Everybody around here agrees it is neither of them.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 31, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> The Juicy Lucy was on Man V Food today too. There are two restaruants both claiming to have invented it in the same town.
> 
> Yours look great - congrats


That was in Minneapolis. There are two places Matt's bar and the 5-8 Club  claim to have invented them. Living in MN most of my life and being down to Minneapolis a lot I have still not tried on of their burgers. I think mine would be way better. Heck mine are smoked it has to be better. Right???


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> That was in Minneapolis. There are two places Matt's bar and the 5-8 Club  claim to have invented them. Living in MN most of my life and being down to Minneapolis a lot I have still not tried on of their burgers. I think mine would be way better. Heck mine are smoked it has to be better. Right???


You bet! And you can add other ingredients that you like as well. To me there is not a lot of difference in a Juicy Lucy and a Stufz burger except for the size


----------



## bigtrain74 (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy Crow!!! Nice looking burgers!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 31, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> You bet! And you can add other ingredients that you like as well. To me there is not a lot of difference in a Juicy Lucy and a Stufz burger except for the size


I agree I would consider them the same thing.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 31, 2010)

You have done a fine job on the Juicy Lucy and I bet that the bear meat taste good too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> You have done a fine job on the Juicy Lucy and I bet that the bear meat taste good too.


Alright Mark, I'll bite, what Bear Meat?


----------

